# New Consulate Online Booking System



## WildBill423 (Jun 7, 2021)

I am not sure about other Consulates, but the Detroit Consulate recently switched to a new website. I used it to book (what I thought) was my appointment for the Elective Residence Visa Application. There were only 3 options for booking: Passport, and two entries for Citizenship by descent. After exchanging emails with the consulate, I found out that booking under the Passport service is incorrect; and I was instead directed to email the visa team. I am still waiting to hear back from the visa team about scheduling an appointment. But I am sure glad I sent an email to verify the booking was done correctly.

So, I guess the moral of the story for anyone in a similar position is if using this new portal to make an appointment, if the option you are looking for is not listed, it is probably best to email the consulate for guidance. I am just hoping now that this won't delay my move too much.

-B


----------



## WildBill423 (Jun 7, 2021)

Update: I guess because of COVID, there are no appointments for the application. I was instructed to have the application signed and notarized and send via mail to the Consulate.

-B


----------

